# Banned from Brave Publishing



## Null (Jun 14, 2019)

*THE GIST*: This post remains the most up-to-date on how to donate to the Kiwi Farms. You can donate BAT you received to the Kiwi Farms from advertisers. You cannot donate BAT you received from the Brave Foundation directly. This is not Brave's fault, they have to abide by certain rules to stay kosher with the banks.


*Long Version*
My initial appraisal of the ban was more favorable than it actually is. What the Kiwi Farms really needs is a way for laymen to donate small amounts of money with minimal effort, and for a month-and-a-half after I went all-in shilling Brave as a solution to that problem. In that time, we received over $5200 worth of BAT. Half of this is from referral bonuses, and the other half was from users donating grants as tips.

Success breeds contempt and a bunch of sadsacks in the United Kingdom surviving off government handouts started screaming bloody murder on Twitter at the Brave Foundation, its employees, and its CEO Brendan Eich. This prompted an internal review from the company of our site and they found that our permissive ruleset infringes on publisher terms of service Section 5.2 on direct incitement of violence. They do not comment on the specifics of these determinations so what exactly it is we host or do that is considered violent will remain a mystery.

Unfortunately, this means that Brave Software will now refuse to delegate grants to the Kiwi Farms. This is a very difficult sentence to unpack. In short, grants are not actually owned by the Brave user and the specifics of who owns what and when they own it is a legal question raised by the USA PATRIOT Act and its Know-Your-Customer requirements. The Brave Wallet attempts to meet the end-user expectations for ease of use while also complying with incomprehensibly invasive legislation.

I previously said that grants from the foundation itself versus grants from ad publishers are distinct and one could donate those grants. You cannot. Eich contests me using the word "ban" to describe what the Section 5.2 infringement status means for the Kiwi Farms publisher account, but when searching for language to use in its stead I can't find anything more accurate than "ban". Simply put, you are not free to use your BAT in the Brave Wallet to send it to the Kiwi Farms because the Kiwi Farms is banned from the system.


All is not lost on this front. As I said before, I am still at this time encouraging people switch to Brave and stay on it. I still believe that BAT is viable, if not for me, than for almost all other websites. Our situation is uniquely terrible.

Brave Software has also promised to allow individuals to complete KYC verification with their payment processors to withdraw the BAT from their grant form to actual tokens they're free to send as they please as, at that point, it will belong to you. So if you're liking Brave, stay with it and horde your BAT.


As always, I encourage everyone to read up on how crypto works and get involved in the ecosystem. They can never take that knowledge away from you and no one can ever tell you you can't send money to someone else. What makes Brave's situation complicated is that they try to make this easy for people and run into problems at every step of the way with regulatory bodies and the chicken shit banks who terminate any high-risk accounts.


Edit: As of 2021, BAT received from watching ads can be tipped without issues.


----------



## 2.D. (Jun 14, 2019)

Good to know. I already jumped to the brave ship and abandoned ff, I'm not uninstalling now.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jun 14, 2019)

Do you think that because you posted this, they people that hate you will just go after the Brave employees harder, and once that happens, Brave will do something more extreme against KF, or is this all they can do?


----------



## Dingus Egg (Jun 14, 2019)

They updated their ToS on the rewards program just for you!





						User Terms of Service
					

User Terms of Service




					basicattentiontoken.org
				








						Wayback Machine
					






					web.archive.org


----------



## brother (Jun 14, 2019)

coming in late and have no idea what this even is tbh fammalam but posting in epic thread anyways


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 14, 2019)

Remember when tech companies weren't activists via censorship?

Kiwi Farms remembers.


----------



## toothless_banana (Jun 14, 2019)

Can you start another site that can have BAT funneled to it?


----------



## Empty Donation Box (Jun 14, 2019)

Manly-Chicken said:


> Do you think that because you posted this, they people that hate you will just go after the Brave employees harder, and once that happens, Brave will do something more extreme against KF, or is this all they can do?


This is all they can do.  They won't go nuclear and break their own blockchain because people would mass dump their shitcoin in panic/protest.


----------



## Fartistry (Jun 14, 2019)

Dingus Egg said:


> They updated their ToS on the rewards program just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so now that they've changed it past the pay date, money is not guaranteed? cool.


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Jun 14, 2019)

Unfortunate they couldn't keep such a positive relationship going with the site because a bunch of exceptional individuals pestered them repeatedly.

Sucks, at least it seems WE can still tip BAT, even if they can't.


----------



## moocow (Jun 14, 2019)

Eich's always been a goddamn coward. He let them SJW him out of his own position at Mozilla. What a pussy he turned out to be.


----------



## Shady Attorney (Jun 14, 2019)

Dingus Egg said:


> They updated their ToS on the rewards program just for you!
> View attachment 800262


_Incites violence _is always used in the vaguest of terms by companies to get rid of certain people or groups that they disagree with or are told by others to disagree with.


----------



## Video Games (Jun 14, 2019)

Well, at least we can still donate our own BAT for now. I don't trust Brave not to change this, though, so I'm going to donate my dregs from last month immediately instead of waiting to combine it with my July payout. :/


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jun 14, 2019)

I can see the advantage of using a good Chromium build without any forced Google service but the Ad-Reward system never worked for me (because of my region) so this kinda pisses me off.  Whenever some CEO gets bashed by the snowflake patrol, it instantly translates into a policy change within the company and their products. Objectivism is dead. Fuck all.


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Jun 14, 2019)

On the note of revenue streams, is that thing that was mentioned a while ago about some kind of special ad service still in the works?  I would dearly love to buy some add space on the farms...


----------



## Null (Jun 14, 2019)

Dingus Egg said:


> They updated their ToS on the rewards program just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the vicious dog bares his fangs, he forces companies to change.


----------



## Krimjob (Jun 14, 2019)

Still shit though, as this site actively discourages anything in that policy, such as inciting violence.

Is there any way you can fight again this Null-senpai? Like is there a process here or so? I genuinely don't see how they caved to a small mob of nobodies, and the site literally doesn't breach their policy nor any laws. So...


----------



## ChromaQuack (Jun 14, 2019)

moocow said:


> Eich's always been a goddamn coward. He let them SJW him out of his own position at Mozilla. What a pussy he turned out to be.


 You could say he isnt very Brave.

Ill go jump off the nearest bridge now.


----------



## BoJack Horseman (Jun 14, 2019)

Dingus Egg said:


> They updated their ToS on the rewards program just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outside of obvious shitposting and couple A-logs, Kiwifarms does NOT do any of those things.
That's what Twitter activists™*✓* mobs do!


----------



## Horusdidnothingwrong (Jun 14, 2019)

So if I understand right I can still give BAT as long as it wasn't a grant. It probably won't do much but I'm going to send a bitchy letter to them over censorship via defunding


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jun 14, 2019)

@Null 

Do you expect to receive the 5k you're owed or do you think it went to a troon?


----------



## Super Color Up (Jun 14, 2019)

I never understood this "pressuring" nonsense. What could they reasonably do? "Hey so you better do this or we'll not use the service I don't use regardless."
Am I missing something here or am I just stupid?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 14, 2019)

I mean, isn't the point of cryptocurrency that it isn't centrally controlled?  But they already knew that, so was this move a way of getting those fucktards off their case about it?

Or do you think they really have some kind of problem with you?


----------



## GethN7 (Jun 14, 2019)

So the end result is that the gay ops by the usual douchebags achieved squat in the long term.

The grants aren't anything too special, all I donated from last month was earned, not given.

The affiliate link business is also a nothingburger.

The only thing the usual suspects can't stop is the most important, and that means we still get to have the last laugh.



Super Color Up said:


> I never understood this "pressuring" nonsense. What could they reasonably do? "Hey so you better do this or we'll not use the service I don't use regardless."
> Am I missing something here or am I just stupid?



My guess is that Eich and his team were threatened with google bombing their names as pedophiles and criminals if they didn't bend the knee, and they rolled over and played dead for obvious extortion.


----------



## Null (Jun 14, 2019)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Do you expect to receive the 5k you're owed or do you think it went to a troon?


After complaining very loudly to many people I was assured it would be paid out.


----------



## CumDumpster (Jun 14, 2019)

I bet the next thing that will happen is that a swathe of gay people will get Brave to sack their CEO from the project.
After all, the guy already had been kicked out of Mozilla for the supporting an anti-LGBT group, supposedly.


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Jun 14, 2019)

Fucksake.

Crawly-bumlick, but thanks @Null - I dread to think of the perverse motivations behind your battling to keep us mottley fuckers afloat, but we appreciate it.

Who knew that making fun of 'tards was so inflammatory? They could resolve it easily; stop being 'tards. But they 'tard, we laugh.

Ps. Unless I'm being a spastic and just missing it, is the MATI option shown in "how to contribute" on the title page? That's an easy option for even the dumbest of us (ahem.)


----------



## Gar For Archer (Jun 14, 2019)

Just so I understand correctly, the functionality that remains is a way for users to support they site that, by virtue of how it functions, literally _cannot_ be taken away from us?


----------



## turboNIG-3k (Jun 14, 2019)

One would almost expect a guy like Brendan Eich to be more willing to stick it to progressives, after what they did to him. I can understand the attempts to placate the usual types, but considering he might get reee-d out of job anyway...hard to say in my position I guess.

Anyway, I'd like to take a moment to thank Null for providing me with a platform to call people niggers online, as the Founding Fathers intended.


----------



## James Smith (Jun 14, 2019)

If you get a significant amount of BAT through grants and want to send it to Kiwi Farms, go register yourself a Twitch account with a disposable email address and verify it with the BAT publishers system. Then tip yourself the grant funds and it'll be deposited into a wallet at Uphold you control and Brave can't tell you who to send it to. Null has a direct, non-Brave, BAT address in the footer.

Or a YouTube account since Twitch doesn't seem to work. But Null said sooner or later you might have more control over grant BAT.


----------



## Dingus Egg (Jun 14, 2019)

turboNIG-3k said:


> One would almost expect a guy like Brendan Eich to be more willing to stick it to progressives, after what they did to him. I can understand the attempts to placate the usual types, but considering he might get reee-d out of job anyway...hard to say in my position I guess.
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to take a moment to thank Null for providing me with a platform to call people niggers online, as the Founding Fathers intended.


I imagine he doesn't want to get ousted from a second project during his lifetime, just this time over calling people retards online instead of gay marriage.


----------



## Null (Jun 14, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> If you get a significant amount of BAT through grants and want to send it to Kiwi Farms, go register yourself a Twitch account with a disposable email address and verify it with the BAT publishers system. Then tip yourself the grant funds and it'll be deposited into a wallet at Uphold you control and Brave can't tell you who to send it to. Null has a direct, non-Brave, BAT address in the footer.


Brave said somewhere they intend on allowing you to withdraw grant money directly to Uphold in the next few months. So you can just wait, if you're willing to do a KYC dance with Uphold.


----------



## sad cowboy cat (Jun 14, 2019)

does this mean we're gonna have t-shirt drives again? I'd like a kiwi tshirt if they shipped to my shithole country.


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 14, 2019)

Don’t cry because we got banned, smile because Null made enough cash to float us until something else happens. 

Or just pay him here





						Mad at the Internet – Don't get mad, let me do it for you.
					






					madattheinternet.com


----------



## Trig.Point (Jun 14, 2019)

I converted bits and pieces of Crypto currencies I had to BAT and then used the send a tip tab. So has Josh actually got that in his wallet? Is there a different way of donating BAT that we should use?

Also can I state that Eich has clearly shown himself to be a pussy, he's bowed to the pressure of someone that has less than 150 twitter followers, what's he going to do when the SPLC come gunning for him?


----------



## Ledian (Jun 14, 2019)

I would say I'm shocked but when I remember that some of those BAT ads were fucking Vice, that might have played a part. Plus, Eich already bent the knee once, I'm not surprised he did it again.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Jun 14, 2019)

Null said:


> This comes after receiving pressure from the usual suspects of antagonists.


What gaggle of platinum mad freaks keeps doing this kind of thing?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 14, 2019)

The general idea is good but it almost needs a Brave-style donation browser that is purely blockchain and bypasses all KYC/AML bullshit where the people who make the browser have zero ability to censor and are thus immune to pressure.



KiwiLedian said:


> I would say I'm shocked but when I remember that some of those BAT ads were fucking Vice, that might have played a part. Plus, Eich already bent the knee once, I'm not surprised he did it again.



He gagged on gay cock and got fucked out of his job at Mozilla anyway, and now he's back to hardcore cocksucking.  Fuck that pussy.

I hope KF continues signing up to all these fake free speech outlets for whom freedom is just some bullshit they put in ads, so we can smoke them out as liars right up front.


----------



## Leibowitz (Jun 14, 2019)

Brendan Eich just can't stop getting cucked.


----------



## Baobinga (Jun 14, 2019)

Well shit, i sent you like 33BAT a few days ago, I hope it went through.


----------



## GethN7 (Jun 14, 2019)

Baobinga said:


> Well shit, i sent you like 33BAT a few days ago, I hope it went through.



Any earned from ads or you bought yourself is all yours and would have transferred fine, and it did go through. Only the complementary ones they hand out as freebies are not transmissible, but that isn't a big deal, doesn't usually amount to much.


----------



## Trig.Point (Jun 14, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> What gaggle of platinum mad freaks keeps doing this kind of thing?


This is the insane thing, the woman that did it has 171 twitter followers! Brendan Eich bent over and grabbed his ankles for her!


----------



## Ruin (Jun 14, 2019)

Link to tweet?


----------



## Null (Jun 14, 2019)

Ruin said:


> Link to tweet?





			https://twitter.com/BrendanEich/status/1139184808897073152


----------



## DriveByTrolling (Jun 14, 2019)

I've been sending BAT over and will continue to do so.

Fuck Brave for being cowardly due to the mob.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 14, 2019)

I sent over a little BAT a few days back, hope it made it to your wallet. This corporate activist shit needs to end.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jun 14, 2019)

I've been sending BAT I got from the grants; I guess they won't let me do that anymore? How exactly does accumulating BAT from ads work?


----------



## Kazami Yuuka (Jun 14, 2019)

Eich is only one K away from what he is.
Good of him to turn us off of shitcoins anyway. At least TRX and BTT will actually mean something.


----------



## GrungyLawnChlorinate (Jun 14, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Remember when tech companies weren't activists via censorship?
> 
> Kiwi Farms remembers.


Isn't that they very reason Eich left Mozilla in the first place, because of activists shits? What a tool.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 14, 2019)

GrungyLawnChlorinate said:


> Isn't that they very reason Eich left Mozilla in the first place, because of activists shits? What a tool.


He probably has a brain tumor because he's acting like John McCain. Trying to bring down a big bad that the people who hate him want gone so he can be in their good graces.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jun 14, 2019)

An Ghost said:


> Don’t cry because we got banned, smile because Null made enough cash to float us until something else happens.
> 
> Or just pay him here
> 
> ...


You've converted me at least to use this instead of relying in Brave. 

Is there a thread with more info on who was doing the harassing etc. or just what Null said on his stream?


----------



## Poiseon (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm sorry, Null. it boggles my mind how much these people fucking hate you and this website. Spending shitloads of money on DDOS attacks, constant lawsuit threats, multiple attempts as deplatforming and trying to get you thrown off your hosting service.

The power of autism and all that shit.


----------



## farts_meller (Jun 14, 2019)

BAT sent. Cheers.

Funny there is nothing they can do to block us without breaking the whole thing. Makes me smile.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Jun 14, 2019)

I just installed Brave a few days ago based on Null's recommendation. Oh well.

Is it just Kiwifarms or are there other sites being banned?


----------



## Particle Bored (Jun 14, 2019)

So shall we start pestering them to remove Vice from their ad services due to "advocating for violence?"

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xwn4zd/how-to-make-the-perfect-milkshake-for-throwing-at-fascists
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qkzd93/is-it-ok-to-punch-nazis



BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I've been sending BAT I got from the grants; I guess they won't let me do that anymore? How exactly does accumulating BAT from ads work?


Run Brave, activate Ads in Rewards Settings (set to 5 per hour max).
Click ad tabs that appear (along top bar on Linux, bottom right on Windows). Allow ad page to fully load (did some loose testing and doesn't appear the tab click counts unless the page fully loads, could be mistaken though).
Each clicked ad earns 0.05 BAT.
Accumulated BAT is transferred to your in-browser Brave Rewards wallet once a month (approx the 5th of the month).

ETA:


Null said:


> I'd rather not compromise a service that still unwillingly benefits me.


Yeah, fair enough. I don't necessarily think losing Vice itself would compromise the service, but I guess I could see Vice (or others) running hitpieces on Brave if they were removed.


----------



## Xerxes_Kang_Of_Kangz (Jun 14, 2019)

If you give an activist an inch, before you know it they'll have all your sweet, sweet borscht...

When will they learn?


----------



## Null (Jun 14, 2019)

Particle Bored said:


> So shall we start pestering them to remove Vice from their ad services due to "advocating for violence?"


I'd rather not compromise a service that still unwillingly benefits me.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 14, 2019)

BesadaDontStarve said:


> I've been sending BAT over and will continue to do so.
> 
> Fuck Brave for being cowardly due to the mob.



They should rename themselves Chickenshit because they dropped to their knees and started gargling dick with the first nutcase who even tried anything.



Particle Bored said:


> So shall we start pestering them to remove Vice from their ad services due to "advocating for violence?"
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xwn4zd/how-to-make-the-perfect-milkshake-for-throwing-at-fascists
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qkzd93/is-it-ok-to-punch-nazis



Anyone who wanted to do such a thing now knows they'll cuck even to some mental case on welfare with less than 150 followers.


----------



## GethN7 (Jun 14, 2019)

Null said:


> I'd rather not compromise a service that still unwillingly benefits me.



I'm still amazed Sam (f) is ignorant how Pyrrhic a victory she won.

The only means of actually doing any serious damage would require her to break a decentralized blockchain that has world reach on a crapload of computers, and Brave themselves can't break it just to please her without committing suicide as an entity both legally and economically.

This was just as stupid as when Sam (m) snatched defeat from the jaws of victory when the Farms did actually go down for real at one point.


----------



## Particle Bored (Jun 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Anyone who wanted to do such a thing now knows they'll cuck even to some mental case on welfare with less than 150 followers.


As is typical, that's probably much less likely against a major brand like Vice than some backwater fuzzy fruit forum.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Jun 14, 2019)

Interesting, the tweets in that chain that Eich was responding to are deleted. Did someone forget to archive?


----------



## Dr.Benway (Jun 14, 2019)

Brendan seems to be having a fun time on Twitter, arguing with people from both sides. I don't know what the losses are from not being eligible for the affiliate system. As long as Josh get's paid for what he earned through it, im not too mad.


----------



## LU 010 (Jun 14, 2019)

I really like Brave in general and have been using it exclusively since Null first shilled it, but this weak-willed coward shit really pisses me off. If you say you're gonna stand for something fucking do it. As an independent developer, the crybullies have _no_ power over you that you don't give them.  This trend of tech companies being absolutely terminal pussies is infuriating.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Jun 14, 2019)

Null said:


> When the vicious dog bares his fangs, he forces companies to change.


Yeaaahh, Null, show your gangster! Fug dem cucks!


----------



## Terminus Est (Jun 14, 2019)

This is very faggoted of Brave to do.


----------



## Takodachi (Jun 14, 2019)

welp, back to Chromium i guess.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 14, 2019)

Well okay I was just going to start sending bitcoin or whatever newfangled thing Null wants to buy borscht and sad hookers with so other than the debased and cuck pilled nature of this.. Meh. Can't say I'm surprised. 

In a way this is kind of good because I want to go back to Vivaldi so I can organize my fucking tabs properly.


----------



## remura (Jun 14, 2019)

surprised he would bend to all the losers on twitter but i guess he didn't want a repeat of what happened last time. shame really.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 14, 2019)

Well at least we can still send BAT. I have Kiwifarms set to get 100% of the auto contribution. I manually sent 20 during your Dlive stream and the next auto amount will do another 20, then I'm tapped out until the next payout.


----------



## Dingus Egg (Jun 14, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Well okay I was just going to start sending bitcoin or whatever newfangled thing Null wants to buy borscht and sad hookers with so other than the debased and cuck pilled nature of this.. Meh. Can't say I'm surprised.
> 
> In a way this is kind of good because I want to go back to Vivaldi so I can organize my fucking tabs properly.


My understanding is that brave just doesn't wanna send kiwifarms their fake money. They're fine with you sending fake money that you buy from them or that you earn through watching ads. It's like not being able to buy cigarettes with your welfare gibs.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 14, 2019)

Dingus Egg said:


> My understanding is that brave just doesn't wanna send kiwifarms their fake money. They're fine with you sending fake money that you buy from them or that you earn through watching ads. It's like not being able to buy cigarettes with your welfare gibs.


I'm not giving them shit after they hurt our poor Nool this way; he loves Jews and Brave hates Jawrsh so they're anti-semites. I'm not buying anything from anti-semites except for tattoo guns and gas. 

Besides, I really need to be able to organize my tabs.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Jun 14, 2019)

Stunning and Brave, Eich.  What a cocksucker.


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Jun 14, 2019)

I really don't understand why this site is so controversial. There are more rabid foaming at the mouth crazies after this site than iv seen anywhere else! Seriously is it just butthurt cows that don't like their true selves on display? Legitimate hategroup forums get less shit thrown at them than kiwifarms.


----------



## Null (Jun 14, 2019)

It's not his fault. I've been reviewing the situation more closely and it's more complicated than I initially suspected. I'm not even sure how to approach the subject in writing.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jun 14, 2019)

Jebus. At this point, it might be simpler to just mail nonsequential bills to a dead drop before signaling Dear Leader to retrieve them by coordinating a series of signals and posting "The crow flies at midnight" in a preselected thread. 

This is deeply disappointing. I hope we can find more, stable ways of funding this site; honest speech seems to be at a premium these days.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 14, 2019)

Syndrome of a Down said:


> I really don't understand why this site is so controversial. There are more rabid foaming at the mouth crazies after this site than iv seen anywhere else! Seriously is it just butthurt cows that don't like their true selves on display? Legitimate hategroup forums get less shit thrown at them than kiwifarms.


It's because we're having fun, and faggots hate that.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm not big brained enough to understand this stuff, so I'll just send a money order to the PO box like the goddamn boomer I am.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 14, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> He probably has a brain tumor because he's acting like John McCain.



can somebody explain to him that John McAfee is the cool dude and not John McCain?


also are there even anymore grants to have from them?


----------



## Dingus Egg (Jun 14, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> can somebody explain to him that John McAfee is the cool dude and not John McCain?
> 
> 
> also are there even anymore grants to have from them?


They had an article about the amount of BAT that was reserved by the creators when the currency was minted (I think that's still the right term for crypto) I'll try and find it. The BAT thread in the cryptoshekles subforum probably has more info.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 14, 2019)

Dingus Egg said:


> They had an article about the amount of BAT that was reserved by the creators when the currency was minted (I think that's still the right term for crypto) I'll try and find it. The BAT thread in the cryptoshekles subforum probably has more info.


Yeah i know, but i havnt seen any of those grants ever. im pretty sure they burned their whole stack in early 2019.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 14, 2019)

I think Null could confuse them if Kiwi farms advertised about how feminist and diverse it was. Change nothing on the forum but add a few banner graphics to promote this, maybe at most have a joke thread about praising feminism.

Watch what happens next ;P


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Jun 14, 2019)

Null said:


> It's not his fault. I've been reviewing the situation more closely and it's more complicated than I initially suspected. I'm not even sure how to approach the subject in writing.



So... hold the pitchforks?


----------



## Dingus Egg (Jun 14, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> Yeah i know, but i havnt seen any of those grants ever. im pretty sure they burned their whole stack in early 2019.


That might be true. When I signed up on mobile I got a 20bat grant, which I donated over here immediately. Since then I've gotten probably 40bat in ad revenue from using brave on my desktop which has also all gone to the farms. Also from what Null said in the OP here, he was getting a good amount of Bat from their UGP for shilling the browser. (I'll probably look more into it when Im home, researching on mobile sucks ass)

Edit: I signed up on mobile in early 2019


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 14, 2019)

Dingus Egg said:


> That might be true. When I signed up on mobile I got a 20bat grant, which I donated over here immediately. Since then I've gotten probably 40bat in ad revenue from using brave on my desktop which has also all gone to the farms. Also from what Null said in the OP here, he was getting a good amount of Bat from their UGP for shilling the browser. (I'll probably look more into it when Im home, researching on mobile sucks ass)
> 
> Edit: I signed up on mobile in early 2019



I've done about the same.  It seems that will continue to be possible, so it's not a dead loss, although if they think just partially fucking us is going to stop the horde of chimping out psychos, they're sorely mistaken.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> I've done about the same. It seems that will continue to be possible, so it's not a dead loss, although if they think just partially fucking us is going to stop the horde of chimping out psychos, they're sorely mistaken.


We can throw poo too!


----------



## repentance (Jun 14, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> Only the complementary ones they hand out as freebies are not transmissible, but that isn't a big deal, doesn't usually amount to much.



The grant I got converted to $US 5, not much on it's own but a significant amount when you've got hundreds of people directing it Null's way.

It's also a pain for those of us in regions where there are no ads offered.  As yet, Uphold doesn't allow Visa or Mastercard funding so it's a real PITA for those of us outside the US banking system to get funds into Uphold in order to have them transferred to Null.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 14, 2019)

Particle Bored said:


> Run Brave, activate Ads in Rewards Settings (set to 5 per hour max).


They do not work in my region or something, does that mean I cannot receive free coins to send this way?


----------



## repentance (Jun 14, 2019)

Luigi said:


> They do not work in my region or something, does that mean I cannot receive free coins to send this way?



I got an initial grant of 20 BAT for using Brave on mobile.  No grants since then, though, and ads aren't available in my region.  Even that initial 20 BAT helps, though, if Null can actually receive it.

Are the payment processors like Skill and Neteller used by offshore casinos an option for KF?


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 14, 2019)

Null said:


> Our situation is uniquely terrible.



the most KF thing that can be said.
consider updating the 'supporting the forum' at the bottom of the page, still says youre on brave BAT program.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jun 14, 2019)

DanteAlighieri said:


> Interesting, the tweets in that chain that Eich was responding to are deleted. Did someone forget to archive?



Might as well repost this here, since this thread will be more active for a while:












						BrendanEich on Twitter: "We did our own evidence-gathering (I didn’t …
					

archived 13 Jun 2019 16:03:46 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Shady Attorney (Jun 14, 2019)

Null said:


> It's not his fault. I've been reviewing the situation more closely and it's more complicated than I initially suspected. I'm not even sure how to approach the subject in writing.


Maybe a picture will help



Honestly it might be better to not write it out if it's a very delicate subject


----------



## Null (Jun 14, 2019)

Shady Attorney said:


> Maybe a picture will help
> View attachment 800774
> Honestly it might be better to not write it out if it's a very delicate subject


The current OP is my attempt at explaining the tenuous situation any US based company in crypto is in.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 14, 2019)

This guy is an incredible cuckold. Just goes to show you can't trust conservatives to conserve anything in the face of (((minority))) pressure.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 14, 2019)

Null said:


> The current OP is my attempt at explaining the tenuous situation any US based company in crypto is in.


How will this affect things going forward? Like someone else said, I wouldn't mind another merch drive.


----------



## Null (Jun 14, 2019)

Keystone said:


> How will this affect things going forward? Like someone else said, I wouldn't mind another merch drive.


Like, the situation has never been good. The magical lands of "sustainable income" doesn't seem to exist.


----------



## Video Games (Jun 14, 2019)

I donated my remaining 5 BAT earlier today without encountering any error message or refusal, and Brave still provides the "Send a Tip" button when I click on the BAT icon on my browser while on KF. So, what, did the BAT I just donated vanish or go back to the Brave devs? It's super disingenuous if they're going to continue the superficial appearance of allowing donations to the Farms without actually sending the tips to the intended recipient.

Fortunately, the amount I had left on-hand wasn't much more than pocket change, so it's not too devastating for it to disappear into the void, but it's still frustrating and confusing.


----------



## Holy Avenger X (Jun 14, 2019)

So dumbest question ever, why not create your own kiwishekels crypto?


----------



## Ruin (Jun 14, 2019)

Holy Avenger X said:


> So dumbest question ever, why not create your own kiwishekels crypto?



Put Nulls creepy doge avatar on it.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 14, 2019)

Holy Avenger X said:


> So dumbest question ever, why not create your own kiwishekels crypto?


Because no one would take "Feedercoin" seriously ;P


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jun 14, 2019)

I've only ever gotten BAT from ads, never saw any of these "grants" people are talking about so I don't even know what changed. Did I miss the free crypto train?


----------



## Shady Attorney (Jun 14, 2019)

Holy Avenger X said:


> So dumbest question ever, why not create your own kiwishekels crypto?


I know very little about crypto but to me it sounds expensive to have the computing possible to do blockchains. I’d also think you’d need enough people on the crypto itself to help sustain the cost and enough people that trust the currency.


----------



## sad cowboy cat (Jun 14, 2019)

what about the shirts tho dog


----------



## Holy Avenger X (Jun 14, 2019)

kadoink said:


> Because no one would take "Feedercoin" seriously ;P


I wonder how Bitcoin was ever developed. Dumbest idea ever.


----------



## Plaguemine (Jun 14, 2019)

Dumb question but how do I get more BAT anyway?
I got a starting amount of 20BAT and no add offers or anything that generates more of it, has showed up. I read how it works and it says I can watch adds and get some more

Am I missing something?
Just trying to help as I have several computers I rotate from all day, all updated to brave so....I can have more in theory.


----------



## Autocrat (Jun 14, 2019)

I still don't really understand what is going on. I downloaded Brave on my phone last year, before BAT was live. I have two questions:

Is it still not fully live, and therefore the foundation (BF) has control over everyone's BAT? 
Is the problem simply a lack of referral BAT + an inability to tip directly from the browser?



Null said:


> Like, the situation has never been good. The magical lands of "sustainable income" doesn't seem to exist.



I think it does exist, and I think it exists within crypto. Whether it's using BAT via some system of proxies, using a different blockchain with similar tip and referral mechanisms, or using a completely different type of chain and integrating it into the site in some minimum-viable way. Crypto to solve a problem is something I'm supposed to be dedicating a lot of time to (I've set up plenty of time available for that reason). Once I hash something out I'll post a thread proposing it.


----------



## AverageAnimeWatcher (Jun 14, 2019)

It's great you hold no ill or resentment towards them, null. But if Brave truly wanted to be seen as independent from corporate influence or google's levels of meddling, they should've really stood off their ground.

It gives me no confidence that they can easily be swayed by the twitter cry bully mob.


----------



## Null (Jun 14, 2019)

Holy Avenger X said:


> So dumbest question ever, why not create your own kiwishekels crypto?


FEC / FTC


----------



## MAGICMAN!!! (Jun 14, 2019)

What can you do about this?


----------



## Kazami Yuuka (Jun 15, 2019)

Holy Avenger X said:


> So dumbest question ever, why not create your own kiwishekels crypto?


Crypto, like any kind of currency, is in the eye of the beholder. Most people would view a Kiwi coin as virtually worthless, and likely, only the most obscure of exchanges would actually list a such coin. Not to mention that most of us don't have the combined advanced computer power needed to fend off 51% attacks (some person could just overwhelm us with computing power to send themselves a shit ton of Kiwi coin).
Edit: I'm not sure if the 51% attack thing would change if the Kiwi coin was a Dapp instead


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jun 15, 2019)

Pixy Misa said:


> It's great you hold no ill or resentment towards them, null. But if Brave truly wanted to be seen as independent from corporate influence or google's levels of meddling, they should've really stood off their ground.
> 
> It gives me no confidence that they can easily be swayed by the twitter cry bully mob.


We’re talking about a guy who got ousted by the gays and the troons at Mozilla, it was bound to happen.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Jun 15, 2019)

sad cowboy cat said:


> what about the shirts tho dog


Didn't that go over kinda poorly last time? I was really happy with the one I bought, but from what I heard, the manufacturer/seller got fucked over for us doing business with them.


----------



## Autisimodo (Jun 15, 2019)

You can't bleed the dosh from dear Feeder Josh.
Seriously getting sick of Dangerhairs cucking people to get their own way like spoiled toddlers.


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm just going to throw this out there, and this is more me thinking to myself publicly than anything. How about separating the different parts of Kiwi Farms into newly named multiple sites on different domains and  obfuscate things a bit? Maybe have a .onion page or something else idk, all I know is brand recognition is a double edged sword for this place. I wish people who hate this site would just go get jobs and a life.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Jun 15, 2019)

Pixy Misa said:


> It's great you hold no ill or resentment towards them, null. But if Brave truly wanted to be seen as independent from corporate influence or google's levels of meddling, they should've really stood off their ground.
> 
> It gives me no confidence that they can easily be swayed by the twitter cry bully mob.



And if they had done so, the twitter mob would have escalated to Mastercard and Brave's ability to use credit cards to buy BAT would be dead.

We in the west apparently decided to let two companies -- Visa and Mastercard -- decide who gets to do business online, and Mastercard has decided Social Justice is good for business.  No tinfoil hat required, they flat out said they think African and Arabic migrants will be stupid enough to get credit cards and become debt slaves.

Nick Monroe had an article on it with lots of receipts before he got purged from Twitter.  IIRC I archived all of it because I expected him to get kicked for naming the Soros, so you might be able to click through around here:  https://archive.fo/Ww0LG

Seeing as Visa and Mastercard settled a 6 BILLION dollar lawsuit for shenanigans last year, I'm guessing it's going to take some form of legal solution to fix this.  Which would require Democrats (who are benefiting from Mastercard doing this) or Republicans (who are cucked) to agree to work with the other side to fix it.  I.e., good luck.


----------



## Dank Wankula (Jun 15, 2019)

turboNIG-3k said:


> One would almost expect a guy like Brendan Eich to be more willing to stick it to progressives, after what they did to him.



His team has no less than three rainbow-hairs in it. He will always be a cuck.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 15, 2019)

Dank Wankula said:


> His team has no less than three rainbow-hairs in it. He will always be a cuck.



I had a bad feeling when I saw Vice ads on there.  I spammed that one like a mother though so at least some of the BAT I donated before the ban came from Vice.  They can fucking suck it.


----------



## ErbBetaPatch (Jun 15, 2019)

Have you given any consideration to New Project 2, or is crypto a necessity? Could always try making dickels worth something.


----------



## Un Platano (Jun 15, 2019)

Holy Avenger X said:


> So dumbest question ever, why not create your own kiwishekels crypto?


You could make your own crypto just like could also make your own money by drawing your face on note cards. The problem is getting other people to recognize its value. There's tons of worthless shitcoins that never went anywhere because some lazy hack thought all they needed was to get a foot in the door and the money would come rolling in. And if people are going to be buying such a crypto only for the sole purpose of supporting the site, then there's no reason to make your own cryptocurrency to do so, they should just use an existing one.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jun 15, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> I never understood this "pressuring" nonsense. What could they reasonably do? "Hey so you better do this or we'll not use the service I don't use regardless."
> Am I missing something here or am I just stupid?





Particle Bored said:


> So shall we start pestering them to remove Vice from their ad services due to "advocating for violence?"


Troons and child rapists like those who got the bluehairs at Brave to threaten Brendan with sabotage, and the supporters of Kurdish terrorists and drinking cum at Vice may be widely disliked. They may be considered weird by most real humans. They often commit crimes. But they are also 100% in line with the power elite that runs the media and politics. So if you don't want your VC backers to push you out of your company, maybe you consider it tactically sound to bend over for a little while. Or maybe you're just broken by the pressure.



Null said:


> Brave said somewhere they intend on allowing you to withdraw grant money directly to Uphold in the next few months. So you can just wait, if you're willing to do a KYC dance with Uphold.


This is all very confusing.. basically we're talking about bringing in the ability to 'sell' your Brandon tokens for real cryptocurrencies, or fiat money?

Sounds fine, my concern with these things is always about the amount of privacy that one has against national governments and other, higher level enemies when you associate your personal details with transfers of money. The Farms are still pretty safe in this regard, it's not like donating to dissident political groups or buying illegal weapons and other cool stuff like that. Even if I was to withdraw to a cryptocurrency without proper privacy (which some, like Monero, do have) and my identity details were passed on by Uphold to USG or the SPLC etc allowing them to track a transfer of something like Bitcoin to Null's BTC address and associate the source wallet with my identity, I don't see too much risk in being tied to KF in that way.



Dingus Egg said:


> My understanding is that brave just doesn't wanna send kiwifarms their fake money. They're fine with you sending fake money that you buy from them or that you earn through watching ads. It's like not being able to buy cigarettes with your welfare gibs.


At least I can sell my EBT cards to get cash at a discount. This KYC stuff is extremely Zionist in nature. Monero is where it's at (NOT ZCASH FOR GOD'S SAKE).


----------



## misterduckford (Jun 15, 2019)

No, I'm sorry. I can't forgive this. Glad you're being charitable, @Null, but I won't be.
No one with any clout seems to possess requisite balls to stand up and show these mobs for what they are.
In my dreamiest idealism, I envision that day where enough of a critical mass makes these creeps tip their hand far enough to make public sentiment turn against them, but I'm fooling myself.
Call me defeatist, but they always win.

_edit: words_


----------



## TheBeanz (Jun 15, 2019)

I wound up looking up the first people to kick off to Eich about this when the news broke in the BAT thread. 



TheBeanz said:


> Looked up this 'Spotlight News UK' account, isn't even a news blog, seems to be a facebook group and a twitter commenting on shit going on with a 'certain political leaning'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it incredible that he bent the knee to a sperg out from some absolute nobodies. 

Bit gay, tbh


----------



## Prinz von Preußen (Jun 15, 2019)

Not so Brave after all, huh?


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Jun 15, 2019)

Damn, Null, I'm sorry this didn't work out. It's a sad world we live in when two bitter NEETs can bend a company over backwards via autistic screeching.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Jun 15, 2019)

Null, while I get that your situation is somehow "uniquely terrible", the one thing that still remains unanswered and is the most important question to this whole debacle is how you and/or this site are in violation of Section 5.2 of Brave's ToS.  Without answer to that question, I don't really see how this same exclusion/ban/whateverthefuck shouldn't spill over into any other site with any commitment towards the free exchange of information.

The language for that Section 5.2 regarding threatening or "inciting violence" is so typically, corporately vague that pretty much anyone's site can be slammed with it and "banned" through the same loose justification.  And since Eich won't elaborate on how that site violated said ToS, there's no reason to believe any place that isn't a sanitized and journalistically-approved wasteland won't get hit.  At the very least, the one time some bad goy uploads the wrong go-pro vid, it's all over, but we all know it doesn't stop there.  It never stops there.

Anyway, I'll keep using Brave and storing BAT for now until a method to transfer the shitcoin to a different wallet comes to light.  Hopefully, we'll be able to transfer that Rewards money, then we can send shekels from watching VICE ads to KF and there's nothing faggots can do about it.


----------



## moocow (Jun 15, 2019)

Okay, so I'm dumb and this is probably a FAQ at this point, but here goes anyway.

I get BAT for accepting ads while browsing. Can I still send that to KF via any mechanism? Because if not, I'm turning that shit off and will just start mailing @Null a fucking check every month. To hell with it, anonymity be damned.


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2019)

moocow said:


> I get BAT for accepting ads while browsing. Can I still send that to KF via any mechanism? Because if not, I'm turning that shit off and will just start mailing @Null a fucking check every month. To hell with it, anonymity be damned.





Null said:


> *THE GIST*: This post remains the most up-to-date on how to donate to the Kiwi Farms. You will not be able to directly, via the Brave Browser, tip BAT to the site. I still suggest using Brave and holding on to your BAT because in the future there may be a way for you to contribute it to the site, or at least other banned content you like. I also still consider Brave the best modern browser and I believe in the project. It's not entirely their fault, stop bullying Brendan Eich.


----------



## Troonos (Jun 15, 2019)

Wow. You'd think someone who was pushed out as a founder and executive by fucking tyrannical SJW terrorists because he had opinions they didn't like, would have more empathy for someone else having their livelihood taken away over harmless speech. I guess now that he's successful again, he doesn't need to care about the little guy anymore. Maybe he should've named his browser "Cowardly".


----------



## moocow (Jun 15, 2019)

Thanks @Null. Sorry for making you repeat yourself. I'll leave the ads running for now and look into either bitcoin or just setting up an automatic monthly check through my credit union.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm a retard who doesn't know enough about crypto to make good decisions about it. Is PMing @Null prepaid Visa gift card details still a viable way to support the site? I'm finally in a financial place where I can start donating, but it seems like we're never able to last long on one platform thanks to the dangerhair squad.


----------



## GethN7 (Jun 15, 2019)

For those that want an alternate place to spend BAT that will still be of use to the Farms, archive.org is registered with Brave as a publisher, keeping an archive site in the black is never a bad idea for the needs of this site.


----------



## Kerth Gersen (Jun 15, 2019)

Cat Menagerie said:


> I'm not big brained enough to understand this stuff, so I'll just send a money order to the PO box like the goddamn boomer I am.


Yeah, I was gonna put some bills in a shoebox in my backyard and then post "The Crow flies at midnight" or "The Gostaks have been distimmed." or some secret agent shit, but I'm starting to think I'm just not getting some part of the process. Fuck. And I was into computers before a lot of you whippersnappers were born, but knowledge from that era is about as useful as sportsball stats from the 60s.



BesadaDontStarve said:


> I've been sending BAT over and will continue to do so.
> 
> Fuck Brave for being cowardly due to the mob.


Maybe they could change it to "Contingent Browser". Like, 'truth in advertising', if that's even still a thing.


----------



## Autisimodo (Jun 15, 2019)

I know next to nothing about Crypto, so forgive me if this sounds stupid.

Would it be possible to exchange BAT to something like Bitcoin then donate it to the Farms?


----------



## Kerth Gersen (Jun 15, 2019)

CumDumpster said:


> I bet the next thing that will happen is that a swathe of gay people will get Brave to sack their CEO from the project.
> After all, the guy already had been kicked out of Mozilla for the supporting an anti-LGBT group, supposedly.


He supposedly contributed to that manifesto of homophobic hate, California Ballot Prop 8 a few years ago. So it was for the crime of wrongthink. Really hateful wrongthink since all the gayos ever wanted was just equal marriage rights. Equal rights to the marital contract and they'd be done lobbying, protesting or looking to expand the scope of their "protected class" status.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Jun 15, 2019)

Troonos said:


> Wow. You'd think someone who was pushed out as a founder and executive by fucking tyrannical SJW terrorists because he had opinions they didn't like, would have more empathy for someone else having their livelihood taken away over harmless speech. I guess now that he's successful again, he doesn't need to care about the little guy anymore. Maybe he should've named his browser "Cowardly".


I already did.




It can have its original icon back when Brendan Eich stops being a cuck.

edit: ico isn't an allowed file type so here's a zip.


----------



## Dingus Egg (Jun 15, 2019)

ErbBetaPatch said:


> Have you given any consideration to New Project 2, or is crypto a necessity? Could always try making dickels worth something.


Madattheinternet.com is the new project 2 site.


----------



## James Smith (Jun 15, 2019)

Autisimodo said:


> Would it be possible to exchange BAT to something like Bitcoin then donate it to the Farms?


Not drectly. The wallet in your browser is "unidirectional," which is Brave not-so-clearly stating you can only use it to tip sites they support. You can horde it and hope that changes:


Null said:


> Brave said somewhere they intend on allowing you to withdraw grant money directly to Uphold in the next few months. So you can just wait, if you're willing to do a KYC dance with Uphold.


Otherwise, go create your publisher account with Brave, register a website or YouTube channel you control, and tip yourself. Then your BAT is in an Uphold wallet you control.

Don't be a cuck and uninstall Brave or disable ads to make some kind of statement to Brave Software. They're going to make money without your participation. Make a statement by happily taking their grant and ad money and giving it to whoever you want.


----------



## MG 620 (Jun 15, 2019)

Troonos said:


> Wow. You'd think someone who was pushed out as a founder and executive by fucking tyrannical SJW terrorists because he had opinions they didn't like, would have more empathy for someone else having their livelihood taken away over harmless speech. I guess now that he's successful again, he doesn't need to care about the little guy anymore. Maybe he should've named his browser "Cowardly".



Fitting, because you can't write "cowardly" without "cow".


----------



## LU 010 (Jun 15, 2019)

The Brave ads are super fucking annoying and I literally only have them enabled so I can tip our fearless leader so I'm 100% disabling this shit if they don't let me do that lmao. 

I'm still a little confused by exactly what happened here, frankly. So the new OP says that this is a US regulatory issue? So, despite the contents of the site being legal in the US, it is _not_ legal for Brave to allow tipping via their cryptocurrency/browser? Is there a newly-discovered legal issue vis-a-vis funding the site via crypto in general? Cuz I was thinking I was gonna send some shitcoin n00l's way now. Is that still all on the up-and-up?


----------



## Particle Bored (Jun 15, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Not drectly. The wallet in your browser is "unidirectional," which is Brave not-so-clearly stating you can only use it to tip sites they support. You can horde it and hope that changes:
> 
> Otherwise, go create your publisher account with Brave, register a website or YouTube channel you control, and tip yourself. Then your BAT is in an Uphold wallet you control.
> 
> Don't be a cuck and uninstall Brave or disable ads to make some kind of statement to Brave Software. They're going to make money without your participation. Make a statement by happily taking their grant and ad money and giving it to whoever you want.


If you go this route, perhaps uninstall Brave afterward then reinstall using your own referral link. (Back up your wallet first. You may still lose any ad clicks that haven't paid out, but that will likely be less than the $5-worth you get from the referral). Also send friends & fam your referral link.


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2019)

Screaming Bird said:


> I'm still a little confused by exactly what happened here, frankly. So the new OP says that this is a US regulatory issue? So, despite the contents of the site being legal in the US, it is _not_ legal for Brave to allow tipping via their cryptocurrency/browser? Is there a newly-discovered legal issue vis-a-vis funding the site via crypto in general? Cuz I was thinking I was gonna send some shitcoin n00l's way now. Is that still all on the up-and-up?


Regulations scare banks and banks are cowardly so shit like our site makes companies that depend on banks (all of them) afraid to do business with us.


----------



## LU 010 (Jun 15, 2019)

Null said:


> Regulations scare banks and banks are cowardly so shit like our site makes companies that depend on banks (all of them) afraid to do business with us.


Oh gotcha. So it's an issue of the SJWs screeching at the banks which are overly cautious due to hyperaggressive financial regulations. Those banks are then screeching at Brave which needs the banks to do business. So it's not actually illegal for them (or anyone) to send you shitcoins, it's the result of a clusterfuck of regulatory nonsense that leads to the banks being thundercunts despite no actual laws being broken.

Dank, thanks for explaining.


----------



## SuicidalStar (Jun 15, 2019)

I really hope that there is more to the situation rather than just pressure the lynch mob. It's be ironic him caving in to a lynch mob since he resigned from the Mozilla Corporation for supporting Prop. 8.


----------



## Spedestrian (Jun 15, 2019)

Gay shit my nigga, but hate always finds a way. Signed up on Mad At The Internet to keep the borscht flowing.



Null said:


> I previously said that grants from the foundation itself versus grants from ad publishers are distinct and one could donate those grants. You cannot. Eich contests me using the word "ban" to describe what the Section 5.2 infringement status means for the Kiwi Farms publisher account, but when searching for language to use in its stead I can't find anything more accurate than "ban". Simply put, you are not free to use your BAT in the Brave Wallet to send it to the Kiwi Farms because the Kiwi Farms is banned from the system.



Would it be hypothetically possible for a third party to set up a squeaky-clean site that couldn't possibly be viewed as infringing on Brave's ToS, have members of KF independently decide that it's a really cool site they want to donate their BAT grants to, and the owner of that site just so happens to donate large sums of BAT to the KF? Obviously such a coincidence would be unlikely, but would it help the site to have such a mysterious benefactor until such time as Brave users can transfer BAT grants to their own Uphold accounts? Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2019)

Spedestrian said:


> Would it be hypothetically possible for a third party to set up a squeaky-clean site that couldn't possibly be viewed as infringing on Brave's ToS, have members of KF independently decide that it's a really cool site they want to donate their BAT grants to, and the owner of that site just so happens to donate large sums of BAT to the KF? Obviously such a coincidence would be unlikely, but would it help the site to have such a mysterious benefactor until such time as Brave users can transfer BAT grants to their own Uphold accounts? Just thinking out loud here.


I wouldn't ever direct traffic from the site to my other projects because it presents a problem, but I will definitely be looking into the viability of BAT for the audiences of  other things I do.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Jun 15, 2019)

I DM'd Brendan on Twitter, and he claimed that ad money is going to be separated from Brave's grant money and then we'll be able to send the ad money to Null if we want... the ETA on that change will be July/August, he said. Also he said that they're paying Null today.


----------



## Dingus Egg (Jun 15, 2019)

Kosher Salt said:


> I DM'd Brendan on Twitter, and he claimed that ad money is going to be separated from Brave's grant money and then we'll be able to send the ad money to Null if we want... the ETA on that change will be July/August, he said. Also he said that they're paying Null today.


That pretty much exactly in line with what he told me the day before yesterday in DMs, and in much plainer language. But it's good to know Null is getting his soup money today. Eich has been very consistent with what he's saying on Twitter. I'll just hoard all my BAT till I have to option to export and donate directly.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Jun 15, 2019)

Kerth Gersen said:


> Yeah, I was gonna put some bills in a shoebox in my backyard and then post "The Crow flies at midnight" or "The Gostaks have been distimmed." or some secret agent shit, but I'm starting to think I'm just not getting some part of the process. Fuck. And I was into computers before a lot of you whippersnappers were born, but knowledge from that era is about as useful as sportsball stats from the 60s.



Same dilemma. I'm on the wrong side of 40 and then some. When I graduated high school, home internet wasn't even a thing yet, let alone at schools. I went to college and got my degrees in the 90s, so all of my formal education concerning computers...yeah, it's pretty obsolete.

I would also like to say that as a minority woman, it is pretty damn insulting when all these rich whites tell me I can't support something or someone because of hurt feefees. You could say I take a great deal of offense to that, and it is for precisely that reason that I'll be sending my boomer bucks via mail. I am an American and will support free speech until I die.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 15, 2019)

Screaming Bird said:


> The Brave ads are super fucking annoying and I literally only have them enabled so I can tip our fearless leader so I'm 100% disabling this shit if they don't let me do that lmao.
> 
> I'm still a little confused by exactly what happened here, frankly. So the new OP says that this is a US regulatory issue? So, despite the contents of the site being legal in the US, it is _not_ legal for Brave to allow tipping via their cryptocurrency/browser? Is there a newly-discovered legal issue vis-a-vis funding the site via crypto in general? Cuz I was thinking I was gonna send some shitcoin n00l's way now. Is that still all on the up-and-up?



The Brave Ads are all bitcoin scam shit instead of products people would actually purchase. I suspect the model isn't sustainable because of this. 



Null said:


> Regulations scare banks and banks are cowardly so shit like our site makes companies that depend on banks (all of them) afraid to do business with us.



The right doesn't want to regulate banks so the banks pander to the left. 

Good work right.


----------



## Dr. Sexbot (Jun 15, 2019)

Why would (((merchants))) make it so difficult to complete a transaction?


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 15, 2019)

Cat Menagerie said:


> Same dilemma. I'm on the wrong side of 40 and then some. When I graduated high school, home internet wasn't even a thing yet, let alone at schools. I went to college and got my degrees in the 90s, so all of my formal education concerning computers...yeah, it's pretty obsolete.
> 
> I would also like to say that as a minority woman, it is pretty damn insulting when all these rich whites tell me I can't support something or someone because of hurt feefees. You could say I take a great deal of offense to that, and it is for precisely that reason that I'll be sending my boomer bucks via mail. I am an American and will support free speech until I die.



Oh my god, you poor soul. You have internalized MISOGYNY and RACISM. That's a double whammy. We'll send you over to the re-education centers right away.

God, the dystopian  shit and language these people come up with never cease to amaze. The societies they'd come up with would be utterly horrifying and the stuff of fucking nightmares, if they wouldn't collapse outright because they were all pussies. Cyberpunk got it wrong. The mega-corps are the least of our worries. It is the morality police, because they think they're being honorable when doing it and serve to enhance the powers of the corporate state by letting them use that 'honor shield'. They cloak themselves in that honor and use it to justify horrific violations of privacy, revocation of all employment, attacks on family, friends, acquaintances, bosses. They want you dead in the gutter. These people are pure scum.

Like right now, on YouTube, you can't talk about Project Veritas and Pintrest. At. all. Even though its been reported on by major liberal and conservative outlets. We're entering the period of outright corporate censorship. They're hitting people with the same 'incitement to violence' and shit that they hit with @Null, incredibly ambiguous, opinionated, flexible language they can use to prune their platform of anything they dislike. I mean, you can't even talk about the Pedophile mods on ResetEra except on Neogaf and here. With the exception of /pol/ and 8chan. Everywhere else, including /v/ and KotakuInAction get purged.

I mean, there are people with no lives who will hound the farms until the ends of the Earth. So no matter what methods we use we have to be as unconventional as possible.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 16, 2019)

Look if you're over 40 and can't how to computer. Just take a continuing education class. They offer a wide variety of shit at affordable prices especially now that so many journalist outlets are closing.

Also how many chinese lemons can I exchange for brave currency?


----------



## neurotypical (Jun 16, 2019)

SuicidalStar said:


> I really hope that there is more to the situation rather than just pressure the lynch mob. It's be ironic him caving in to a lynch mob since he resigned from the Mozilla Corporation for supporting Prop. 8.


I agree, but just to clarify, the CEO of Mozilla was the one that supported prop. 8, and I think he also donated a substantial amount of money to promote it. Mozilla fired him IIRC.


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> The right doesn't want to regulate banks so the banks pander to the left.
> 
> Good work right.


au contraire the only thing I see libertarians wanting to regulate is banks and payment processors. The problem is, they control congress, not the other way around.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 16, 2019)

Kosher Salt said:


> I DM'd Brendan on Twitter, and he claimed that ad money is going to be separated from Brave's grant money and then we'll be able to send the ad money to Null if we want... the ETA on that change will be July/August, he said. Also he said that they're paying Null today.


I received a grant and my ad money together, but as of tonight I was still able to tip the Farms with the ad money. Unless it goes through anyway but is just sitting in limbo and won't reach Null.


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2019)

Fibonacci said:


> I received a grant and my ad money together, but as of tonight I was still able to tip the Farms with the ad money. Unless it goes through anyway but is just sitting in limbo and won't reach Null.


I think he says the grants will be refunded. I'm not sure what happens to them. Don't tip the site anymore.


----------



## Particle Bored (Jun 16, 2019)

Null said:


> I think he says the grants will be refunded. I'm not sure what happens to them. Don't tip the site anymore.


Is this a blanket "Don't tip" or just "Don't tip if there are grants mixed in with your ad BAT?"


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2019)

Particle Bored said:


> Is this a blanket "Don't tip" or just "Don't tip if there are grants mixed in with your ad BAT?"


I don't know how I can be less ambiguous. I rewrote the entire OP. *Do not tip the site.*


----------



## Particle Bored (Jun 16, 2019)

Null said:


> I don't know how I can be less ambiguous. I rewrote the entire OP. *Do not tip the site.*


So "fully banning KF would break the blockchain" turned out to be unwarranted optimism? Apologies, just curious about some of the finer details.


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2019)

Particle Bored said:


> So "fully banning KF would break the blockchain" turned out to be unwarranted optimism? Apologies, just curious about some of the finer details.


Did you read the post? Tipping and grants are in Brave Publisher's system and are not transacted on the blockchain. I don't know how I can help you understand this better.

They want to make it so you can take your ad grants into your own wallet so you CAN transact it on the blockchain, outside of their system, which they have no control over.


----------



## Particle Bored (Jun 16, 2019)

Null said:


> Did you read the post? Tipping and grants are in Brave Publisher's system and are not transacted on the blockchain. I don't know how I can help you understand this better.
> 
> They want to make it so you can take your ad grants into your own wallet so you CAN transact it on the blockchain, outside of their system, which they have no control over.


I did. It doesnt really mention tips being "off the chain," so that does clarify. Also I was a bit mixed up due to it referencing ad-click earnings as "grants," but I suppose that is fair use of the term. All square.


----------



## Splendid (Jun 16, 2019)

Kazami Yuuka said:


> Eich is only one K away from what he is.


You're not very good at spelling.


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2019)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> You're not very good at spelling.


But his name is one letter away from the most desirable form of government


----------



## The best and greatest (Jun 16, 2019)

Almost like any "Free speech" project that collaborates with big capital is doomed to failure...


Null said:


> But his name is one letter away from the most desirable form of government


Is "Reich" a form of government? Doesn't it just mean "Rule"?


----------



## Autisimodo (Jun 17, 2019)

The best and greatest said:


> Almost like any "Free speech" project that collaborates with big capital is doomed to failure...
> 
> Is "Reich" a form of government? Doesn't it just mean "Rule"?


Reich is generally used as a word for Kingdom/Empire in Germany. And all 3 Reichs were Autocracies.


----------



## Autocrat (Jun 17, 2019)

Kazami Yuuka said:


> Crypto, like any kind of currency, is in the eye of the beholder. Most people would view a Kiwi coin as virtually worthless, and likely, only the most obscure of exchanges would actually list a such coin. Not to mention that most of us don't have the combined advanced computer power needed to fend off 51% attacks (some person could just overwhelm us with computing power to send themselves a shit ton of Kiwi coin).
> Edit: I'm not sure if the 51% attack thing would change if the Kiwi coin was a Dapp instead



Okay, a coin in and of itself would be worthless. But what does have worth on the board?
The conversation obviously! We can tokenize that in various ways. Steem is essentially a token of upvotes. We could run the Steem blockchain over the site. Tons of things we can do, but my general point is that we can tokenize / monetize the underlying value of something like the Farms.

It sounds weird and novel, because it's new. In 10 years it will be more common.


----------



## JosephTX (Jun 17, 2019)

Autisimodo said:


> Reich is generally used as a word for Kingdom/Empire in Germany. And all 3 Reichs were Autocracies.


Reich actually just means 'Realm', like the name of Austria _*Österreich*_, and even the official name of the Weimar Republic was the _*Deutsches Reich*_


----------



## SpiceWeasel21 (Jun 17, 2019)

Cat Menagerie said:


> I would also like to say that as a minority woman, it is pretty damn insulting when all these rich whites tell me I can't support something or someone because of hurt feefees. You could say I take a great deal of offense to that, and it is for precisely that reason that I'll be sending my boomer bucks via mail. I am an American and will support free speech until I die.



My sister from another-colored mother.


----------



## The Fool (Jun 17, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Otherwise, go create your publisher account with Brave, register a website or YouTube channel you control, and tip yourself.



You make this sound so easy. This was the most painful process of my life, and I'm not even sure if I can verify my identity with Uphold because it was looking for a camera to take a picture of my ID, which I don't have a camera, and it wouldn't let me upload. That Uphold site in general acted like I was meant to do the entire process on a tracking device smartphone. It was a fucking wreck.


----------



## Rip_In_Pepperino (Jun 18, 2019)

I noticed a similar problem when I thought it would be fine with me just uploading photos of myself and my ID, so I blocked it from accessing my (laptop) camera; then I changed the permission to Allow, but I had to wait until morning for Uphold to get around to telling me I hadn't sent any documents, so I could get the website to take the pictures as it wanted.

After all that, I noticed I couldn't actually send BAT to any creators on the Android version of the browser, and I didn't have a grant on my desktop version.

It would be great if there were some ready way to exchange BAT for Bitcoin so you could get paid that way; on a slightly unrelated note, it does seem like Uphold will be easier than Coinbase for loading up on crypto-tokens for my other favorite less-than-bank-approved ventures, because it allows funding via credit card, so no worries about my bank blocking me for buying crypto.


----------



## Particle Bored (Jun 18, 2019)

Rip_In_Pepperino said:


> I noticed a similar problem when I thought it would be fine with me just uploading photos of myself and my ID, so I blocked it from accessing my (laptop) camera; then I changed the permission to Allow, but I had to wait until morning for Uphold to get around to telling me I hadn't sent any documents, so I could get the website to take the pictures as it wanted.
> 
> After all that, I noticed I couldn't actually send BAT to any creators on the Android version of the browser, and I didn't have a grant on my desktop version.
> 
> It would be great if there were some ready way to exchange BAT for Bitcoin so you could get paid that way; on a slightly unrelated note, it does seem like Uphold will be easier than Coinbase for loading up on crypto-tokens for my other favorite less-than-bank-approved ventures, because it allows funding via credit card, so no worries about my bank blocking me for buying crypto.


Once it gets to Uphold you can swap it for BTC for I think a 2% fee.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jun 18, 2019)

Screaming Bird said:


> The Brave ads are super fucking annoying and I literally only have them enabled so I can tip our fearless leader so I'm 100% disabling this shit if they don't let me do that lmao.


Heads up.
 You can disable the advertisement notifications from the Brave Browser in your Notifications & Actions Settings in Windows 10 if that is your OS and you will still earn minimal BAT. Like 8 BAT a month.


----------



## James Smith (Jun 18, 2019)

CohenManischewitz said:


> Heads up.
> You can disable the advertisement notifications from the Brave Browser in your Notifications & Actions Settings in Windows 10 if that is your OS and you will still earn minimal BAT. Like 8 BAT a month.


8 BAT per month if you only less than one hour a day web browsing maybe. You can earn up to the lesser of 0.25 BAT per hour or 1 BAT per day.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 18, 2019)

@Null maybe talk to them again? you got 2.5k for referrals, that sounds like alot of people and having so many more than average active users hording BAT cant be good for them.
maybe they can find a way to get you the money without the bad optics of having kiwi farms as top address for tips.

also maybe talk to some people with good connections to the farms about  starting to  use BAT so we can use our grant BATs for something that will enrage the people who did this to the farms.


----------



## Prinz von Preußen (Jun 18, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> @Null maybe talk to them again? you got 2.5k for referrals, that sounds like alot of people and having so many more than average active users hording BAT cant be good for them.
> maybe they can find a way to get you the money without the bad optics of having kiwi farms as top address for tips.
> 
> also maybe talk to some people with good connections to the farms about  starting to  use BAT so we can use our grant BATs for something that will enrage the people who did this to the farms.


Probably the best way to spite them is to register your own youtube channel or website with Brave Rewards, tipping yourself, and then using your Uphold wallet to tip the Farms.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 18, 2019)

Prinz von Preußen said:


> Probably the best way to spite them is to register your own youtube channel or website with Brave Rewards, tipping yourself, and then using your Uphold wallet to tip the Farms.


but they want to see our faces for that, and i dont trust them at all...


----------



## James Smith (Jun 18, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> but they want to see our faces for that, and i dont trust them at all...


Brave doesn't need to see your face at all. Uphold does and the worst thing they can do with that information is tell people who you're giving money to which would be business suicide.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 18, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Uphold does and the worst thing they can do with that information is tell people who you're giving money to which would be business suicide.


I dont trust them keeping the 4th reich and their Gestapo at bay. 
Also unregistered assets lose all appeal if you have to connect your face to them.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Jun 18, 2019)

I should probably find somewhere where Eich or Brave staff can actually see this, but their blog doesn't have comments enabled and I'm too fucking lazy to put effort into looking, so I'll sperg here.

I'm a person who doesn't give a shit about crypto, even if it's the money of the future or whatever. I don't give a shit about having the latest, greatest browser. I'll go back to Vivaldi, I will not notice the difference and last I heard they weren't spying on me too much. I'm not going to go through the hassle of verifying myself. The _only_ reason I ever cared about and tried using Brave was because of the ability to give money to this site. With that gone, I have zero reason to use Brave- and no, I don't care that there *may* be a way to send BAT to the Farms in the future. When and if that happens I'll reconsider, but until then I see no reason to continue to use this browser.

I suspect that the Farms has had more success in getting people like me, who fall into one or both categorizes above, to even consider using a browser like Brave, than any other site. I'm pretty sure that Null's shilling alone greatly increased their user base. If Eich has any interest in courting people like me- Which I think he does, because let's be honest, who else is going to use Brave? Normies won't even watch a 15 second youtube video to help fund a website they consume voraciously. From what I've seen hardcore crypto nerds don't take BAT very seriously- this was probably the stupidest thing he could do. He traded a sure thing for a possibility.  The userbase here is pissed off. There is now precedent to show that if there's a website you can't easily donate to don't bother trying to do so through Brave- They'll get spooked and yank your donations at any minute. So what is the point?

I guess what I'm trying to get at is that right now Brave is a toy for weirdos and poor speds. If Eich wants it to be anything more than that he's going to have to grow a backbone and provide a service that can't be done far more simply and easily by downloading adblock and then using superchats or Patreon to give regular money to thots or fat men who babble about hobby x.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 18, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Brave doesn't need to see your face at all. Uphold does and the worst thing they can do with that information is tell people who you're giving money to which would be business suicide.



Unfortunately for them, they've already shown they can't be trusted and instantly cave in at the slightest trace of controversy.  Why would you trust them not to rat you out if someone even scarier than a welfare mental case on Twitter intimidated them?


----------



## Particle Bored (Jun 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Unfortunately for them, they've already shown they can't be trusted and instantly cave in at the slightest trace of controversy.  Why would you trust them not to rat you out if someone even scarier than a welfare mental case on Twitter intimidated them?


Uphold and Brave are separate entities.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 19, 2019)

Particle Bored said:


> Uphold and Brave are separate entities.



There's "separate" and there's separate.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 19, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Brave doesn't need to see your face at all. Uphold does and the worst thing they can do with that information is tell people who you're giving money to which would be business suicide.



I've seen plenty of businesses commit business suicide and come out of it just fine. Especially in the niche web part of the world.


----------



## awoo (Jun 19, 2019)

I never bought into the Brave browser concept in the first place over donating crypto. Also it's a stupid name.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jun 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> There's "separate" and there's separate.


Uphold has been around since 2014 and I'm not aware of any overlap with Brave management wise. Maybe they have VC funding from the same people, but I haven't seen evidence of that.


----------



## Prinz von Preußen (Jun 19, 2019)

awoo said:


> I never bought into the Brave browser concept in the first place over donating crypto. Also it's a stupid name.


I doubt it will go anywhere, but the idea and even the execution of it is pretty damn good. Being easily able to tip people with (crypto)shekels is a very useful concept and makes supporting websites and content much easier, it's very much what the internet needs.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 19, 2019)

awoo said:


> I never bought into the Brave browser concept in the first place over donating crypto. Also it's a stupid name.



Most people are afraid of crypto, don't know how to use it, and it's something like black magic to them.  

A project like this could be a great use of crypto, if it wasn't run by sniveling cowardly worms who call themselves "Brave" and then pussy out the instant some twitter warrior gets their fee fees hurt by something.


----------



## Ruin (Jun 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Most people are afraid of crypto, don't know how to use it, and it's something like black magic to them.
> 
> A project like this could be a great use of crypto, if it wasn't run by sniveling cowardly worms who call themselves "Brave" and then pussy out the instant some twitter warrior gets their fee fees hurt by something.



Warrior is giving them too much credit. Eichman caved to an account with like 50 followers. It wasn't even verified.

Cuck.


----------



## awoo (Jun 19, 2019)

I'd rather buy a mug or shirt. The cute Kiwi shirts were tempting.


----------



## Trig.Point (Jun 19, 2019)

Ruin said:


> Warrior is giving them too much credit. Eichman caved to an account with like 50 followers. It wasn't even verified.
> 
> Cuck.



Brave has a non existent profile, as soon as they start appearing on the radar of groups like the SPLC and Hope Not Hate they're fucked. 

On another note other than Kiwi Farms the only other creator that I could find that's accepting BAT tips is Tim Pool. After Kiwi Farms the next site I would donate BAT  too would be BitChute but they still haven't registered.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 19, 2019)

Trig.Point said:


> Brave has a non existent profile, as soon as they start appearing on the radar of groups like the SPLC and Hope Not Hate they're fucked.



If the ads I'm seeing are any indication they've been bent over and thoroughly pozzed at this point.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 28, 2019)

This "Brave" faggot browser just literally gave me an "insufficient funds" warning lol like wtf fuck you suck my motherfucking dick you chickenshit cowards.


----------



## Evil Bunny (Jun 28, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> This "Brave" faggot browser just literally gave me an "insufficient funds" warning lol like wtf fuck you suck my motherfucking dick you chickenshit cowards.


I simply did not set up the funds thing, most sites I want to give money to have donation links of various types. IF brave would have balls (and you'd think after what happened to the CEO he'd just tell them FU) then I'd consider it, I like the browser mostly but not gonna play stupid games until I'm sure that it's all above board, untraceable, etc.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 28, 2019)

Evil Bunny said:


> I simply did not set up the funds thing, most sites I want to give money to have donation links of various types. IF brave would have balls (and you'd think after what happened to the CEO he'd just tell them FU) then I'd consider it, I like the browser mostly but not gonna play stupid games until I'm sure that it's all above board, untraceable, etc.



It weirdly went away as soon as I clicked on it, otherwise I'd have had a screen shot.

It's just absolutely pathetic to call yourself "Brave" and then immediately cower and piss yourself the moment some welfare mental case makes a threat. 

Congratulations Brandon Eich you fucking pussy.  You deserved to get fired from Mozilla.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Jun 28, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> This "Brave" faggot browser just literally gave me an "insufficient funds" warning lol like wtf fuck you suck my motherfucking dick you chickenshit cowards.


I saw that, too... I have no fucking idea what it meant.

(yesterday, I think?)


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jun 28, 2019)

Kosher Salt said:


> I saw that, too... I have no fucking idea what it meant.
> 
> (yesterday, I think?)


You might have the auto contribute setting on and didn't reach the contribution amount you have it set to.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Jun 28, 2019)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> You might have the auto contribute setting on and didn't reach the contribution amount you have it set to.


No. That's the first thing I checked, because I knew that I had turned it off... I wouldn't want anyone else automatically getting Null's e-shekels. It was still turned off.

edit: well, the _first_ first thing I checked was the tip history, to see if it was saying that there was a problem with the tip that I _had_ sent earlier (which went through successfully), but it didn't say that there was a problem with it.


----------



## Particle Bored (Jun 28, 2019)

I think it's just a random reminder/ad to put money in your wallet. Kind of how it's constantly prompting you to back up your wallet.

("Ooh, is there a new free BAT gran... FUCK YOU I BACKED IT UP TWO WEEKS AGO!")


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jun 28, 2019)

Are we able to tip Kiwi Farms now with Brave? The site shows up on mine as verified again.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Jun 28, 2019)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> Are we able to tip Kiwi Farms now with Brave? The site shows up on mine as verified again.


It never _didn't_ show up as Verified. Null said not to tip. Just save the tokens and wait... supposedly there's going to be some way to claim the tokens and then they'd actually be yours to do whatever you wanted with them.


----------



## Dingus Egg (Jun 29, 2019)

Kosher Salt said:


> It never _didn't_ show up as Verified. Null said not to tip. Just save the tokens and wait... supposedly there's going to be some way to claim the tokens and then they'd actually be yours to do whatever you wanted with them.


I believe you can tip Madattheinternet.com as a Brave verified publisher but I might be off on that. I think he said he wasn't banned as a person on one of his streams.


----------



## Verxis (Dec 8, 2021)

Dingus Egg said:


> They updated their ToS on the rewards program just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good thing nobody on this site performs any one of these actions.


----------



## Null (Dec 16, 2021)

Clarification for those who keep asking:

This determination does not affect BAT from advertisements. Brave is still based. The grant money basically doesn't exist anymore. This decision has zero practical implication for us.


----------

